# Mountain Cur pup for free!!!



## Beast (Apr 4, 2010)

My 3 year old son came home from a christmas party with this pup, and I don't know how to train Hunting dogs. She is an outside pup. She trees the barn cats, so i think she has it in her. The guy he got the pup from, has them for coyote dogs. 
P.M. me if you interested.
It is a female about 4-5 months old.
I can sent you pics if you want.


----------

